# Dolly Mop Bm 175



## ALAN TYLER (Dec 22, 2007)

Just seen this trawler at Glasson Dock near Lancaster in a bad state, evidently been there for sometime. ( picture in the gallery). On closer inspection she had the number on her bow GO 17, where does she originally come from as I presume BM 175 is Brixham. Alan


----------



## Mike Craine (Oct 16, 2006)

*Dolly Mop*

KLASSJE GO 7 1967 TWEE GEBROEDERS GO 17 1973 OOSTERSCHELDE GO 37 1973 DOLLY MOP BM175 2004 Private Glasson Dock


----------

